
A Telegram Bot to Push Hacker News Top 30 on Schedule - inengch
https://github.com/inengch/yhnbot
======
inengch
I write a tiny Telegram Bot to push Hacker News Top 30 on schedule using Bash
Script. You can just join the Channel
[https://t.me/yhn30](https://t.me/yhn30). Or you can deploy it on your VPS
easily. See more details on
[https://github.com/inengch/yhnbot](https://github.com/inengch/yhnbot).
Cheers.

